# French Reformed Church in Paris?



## Post_Tenebras_Lux

Friends,

Is there a good Reformed congregation in Paris that anyone can recommend? I am scheduled to be in Paris next June for a brief trip, and I would like to worship in a Bible-believing church if I am able.


----------



## Edward

Anglophone? Doesn't look like a whole lot to choose from. You might look at the CMA - http://trinityparis.com/

There are the Anglicans, Episcopals, and Church of Scotland.


----------



## Calvinbeza

There is a confessional Reformed denomination the Union nationale des Églises protestantes réformées évangéliques de France-National Union of Reformed Evangelical Churches. The denomination has congregations in Paris I recommend this denomination the MTW of the PCA works with this denomination to plant Reformed churches in France. Church list of the denomination: http://www.eglises.org/types/unepref/


----------



## Edward

Calvinbeza said:


> Church list of the denomination: http://www.eglises.org/types/unepref/



I wasn't familiar with all of those towns, but none of them appear to be in Paris. Massy looks to be an outer southern suburb not directly accessible by public transit.


----------



## Calvinbeza

Ther is just a Church of Scotland Congregation in Paris or the former Reformed Church of France congregations which now United Protestant Church of France (Lutherans and Reformed merger)


----------



## hammondjones

Edward said:


> Calvinbeza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church list of the denomination: http://www.eglises.org/types/unepref/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't familiar with all of those towns, but none of them appear to be in Paris. Massy looks to be an outer southern suburb not directly accessible by public transit.
Click to expand...


If you sort by region, look for _Île-de-France_.
Also Élancourt http://www.epresqy.fr/ which is on the other side of Versailles.

The church in Massy should be about a 15min walk from Les Baconnets RER station.


Also, on my phone I see a Paris Centre on this page: www.unepref.com/unepref-en-regions.html
But it's blocked on my work computer. I see the name Pastor Samuel Foucachon and an email address.


----------



## Post_Tenebras_Lux

Thanks all.


----------



## Post_Tenebras_Lux

Thanks Brandon. The church, which as you suggested is in the heart of Paris, and which is pastored by Samuel Foucachon, can be located here for any who may be interested: http://www.chapelledenesle.fr/

Thanks again for the suggestions.

Bill


----------



## Edward

hammondjones said:


> Also, on my phone I see a Paris Centre on this page: www.unepref.com/unepref-en-regions.html



That's certainly quicker than the list I was looking at, trying to remember what was where. It does confirm what I had surmised looking at the list - most are in southern France. 

The Massy church shows a different location than the other list; this one is further north and much closer to the rail station.


----------

